# Can you tell if a 10 month old pup will have a good defense drive upon maturity?



## hatem zalloum (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello all, 
I’m trying to choose one of 2 personal protection "ppd" females & need your help. 

Both come from Czech working lines. 
The fist one is 2 years old which I like, the other is 10 months old, I love her work videos. 

I like the 10 month old one more but I was told that dogs don’t get their defense drive before the age of 2! And this is my major concern. Is it possible that she may not develop a good defense drive upon maturity? In the videos she shows a lot of courage! 

below are videos of the 10 month old pup

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=9&v=1ji3eOGzCBY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=vRYpXjGL-UE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=J34WjDKOLeM

Thank you


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I like her! 



Actually the helper is putting a "bit" of defense on her when he comes at her with a full frontal approach and a few other things he does so he "seems" to understand what she can handle.


To much pressure, to early can easily destroy even a good dog. 



The key is a GOOD decoy/ helper/training director and of course the right dog meaning excellent breeding. 


They know when to apply it and when to back off based on what they see in the dog. 


Again, I like her!


----------



## hatem zalloum (Aug 24, 2014)

Bob Scott said:


> I like her!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you for your feedback. so do you think she will mature to be a proper PPD with good nerves & defense, provided we don't push her beyond her limit until she's 2?
Thanks again


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

hatem zalloum said:


> thank you for your feedback. so do you think she will mature to be a proper PPD with good nerves & defense, provided we don't push her beyond her limit until she's 2?
> Thanks again



Good genetics and good training is probably the best answer I can truly give to that question.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (Jun 7, 2006)

I think the dogs looks very confident and driven. While the decoy is putting some pressure on her, she is not reacting defensively which I believe speaks to her confidence. Personally, I don't like to see a GSD showing significant defensive aggression before about a year of age. They don't have the mental maturity to deal with the stress of it well. I don't know who told you defensive aggression doesn't show up until two years of age, but I totally disagree. It can show up at any time. Ask the seller to take some video at night with a scenario where the dog sees a stranger at a distance acting a little weird. This looks like a video from Jinopo. Who are the parents and what does the breeder/seller say about the parents' defensive aggression and what do they predict about the dog you are looking at. If the dog is from Jinopo, they know their bloodlines well and are pretty good at predicting what their breedings are likely to produce. Plus, they try to breed for a more balanced GSD rather than a top sport dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Well said Chip!


----------



## hatem zalloum (Aug 24, 2014)

Chip Blasiole said:


> I think the dogs looks very confident and driven. While the decoy is putting some pressure on her, she is not reacting defensively which I believe speaks to her confidence. Personally, I don't like to see a GSD showing significant defensive aggression before about a year of age. They don't have the mental maturity to deal with the stress of it well. I don't know who told you defensive aggression doesn't show up until two years of age, but I totally disagree. It can show up at any time. Ask the seller to take some video at night with a scenario where the dog sees a stranger at a distance acting a little weird. This looks like a video from Jinopo. Who are the parents and what does the breeder/seller say about the parents' defensive aggression and what do they predict about the dog you are looking at. If the dog is from Jinopo, they know their bloodlines well and are pretty good at predicting what their breedings are likely to produce. Plus, they try to breed for a more balanced GSD rather than a top sport dog.


Thanks for your input Chip. You're right it is from jinopo & this is what they say about her " ZAZU is very nice female with lot of working drives and great training potential. She is confident everywhere and she is used to live inside the house as well as in the kennel. She loves to do obedience. Her protection considering her age is unbelievable. She is also passionate about tracking. ZAZU is a female with complete working pedigree that belongs to the 3rd blood line. ZAZU is an extraordinary female."

jinopo told me that if i can wait for Zazu to mature, she will make a great PPD, if not he recommends another 2year old  mind you, Zazu was not bred by them although they're selling her.

this is her pedigree http://www.jinopo.cz/dogsav/zazu1/ZAZUPED.jpg


----------



## hatem zalloum (Aug 24, 2014)

i finally got her  she arrived 3 days a go. thank you all for your beneficial input.


----------

